# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Heliofungia actiniformis

## João Magano



----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: Verde, Verde metálico, rosa

Dieta: Variada

AGressividade: 3

Dificuldade: 5

Iluminação : 4

Corrente: 3

Notas Gerais: Considerado por muitos um dos corais mais dificeis de mantêr em cativeiro. Transporta muito mal e é muito sensivel á guerra quimica com outros corais, bem como a qualquer lesão no seu tecido.
Estes 2 últimos factores costumam revelar-se fatais para este coral. 
Tem que ser colocado no substrato, de prefêrencia fino, para minimizar as hipoteses de ferimento no seu frágil tecido.
Taxa de sobrevivência em cativeiro muito baixa.

O Exemplar que mantive durante 9 meses e que depois por falta de espaço tive que o ceder:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho



----------

